# Steuerabkommen mit den Arabischen Emiraten



## Siggi-51 (31 Dezember 2008)

Steuerabkommen zwischen Deutschland und Emiraten

Jetzt müssen die Briefkästen unserer "Freunde" wohl bald ihre Steuererklärungen bei den Scheichs abgeben.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Steuerabkommen mit den Arabischen Emiraten*

Die "Freunde" sitzen in der Freihandelszone  unbelästigt von irgendwelchen Vorschriften

http://www.finanztip.de/i/dubai/js-06.htm


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Niederlassung in einer Freihandelszone und innerhalb Dubais bzw. der VAE?
> 
> Die Niederlassung in einer Freihandelszone bietet dem ausländischen Investor die Möglichkeit, eine 100% eigene Handels-, Dienstleistungs- oder Produktionsniederlassung zu gründen, ohne das Erfordernis einer lokalen Beteiligung wie dies grundsätzlich innerhalb Dubais bzw. der VAE bei dort ansässigen Joint Ventures vorgesehen ist.


----------



## dvill (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Steuerabkommen mit den Arabischen Emiraten*

Jedenfalls behaupten die Flaschengeister-Briefkastenfirmen Anschriften zu haben, die im Stadt-Gebiet von Dubai liegen. Firmen mit solchen Standorten unterliegen mit Sicherheit dem Steuerabkommen. Jedenfalls wäre das ein guter Ansatzpunkt, derartige Firmengestrüppe etwas aufzuräumen.

Die Freibeuterzonen lassen die zugelassenen Firmen auch nicht beliebig agieren:


> in den VAE wird eine Firmenlizenz nur im Zusammenhang mit einer sogenannten Facility vergeben. (Offshore Unternehmen sind von dieser Regelung ausgenommen). Alle Standardpakete der RAK Free Trade Zone setzten sich demnach immer aus der gewählten Lizenz und der gewählten Facility zusammen. Die RAK Free Trade Zone bietet folgende Facilities: Ein Büroraum (Executive Office), ein geteilter Büroraum (Flexi-Office), ein geteilter Arbeitsplatz (Flexi-Desk), Lagerhalle (Warehouse) oder ein Grundstück (Land)


Quelle

Der Zauber geht spätestens dann zu Ende, wenn die Lizenz entzogen oder nicht verlängert wird. Ich bin sicher, dass Kostenfallen-Steller in Free Trade Zonen das Ansehen der Emirate in Deutschland massiv schädigen und nicht mit Duldung oder sogar Schutz durch die Behörden zu rechnen hätten.

Der heutige Schutzraum ist nur der Sprachbarriere zu verdanken und wird nach meiner Einschätzung das Jahr 2009 nicht überdauern.


----------



## Reducal (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Steuerabkommen mit den Arabischen Emiraten*



dvill schrieb:


> ....wird nach meiner Einschätzung das Jahr 2009 nicht überdauern.


Dieser Meinung schließe ich mich an, zumal es einigen Dubaianern (besonders denen in Hessen) 2009 nass in ihren Flaschenhals reinregnen wird.

Schade nur, dass es zwischen Deutschland und den VAE kein Rechtshilfeabkommen gibt, sonst hätte der Spuk längst ein Ende. Interessant finde ich dennoch auch die Beihilfe beteiligter deutscher Anwälte. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es da auch zukünftig einige zerreißt.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Steuerabkommen mit den Arabischen Emiraten*

Das dubaianische Exil  mag das Jahr 2009 nicht überstehen  ( wenn ich auch 
noch skeptisch bin) aber es gibt ja noch jede Menge andere rechtsfreie  
Exilunterschlupfe auf diesem Globus. Dass 2009 das Ende der Aboabzocke 
einläutet, glaube ich schlicht nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Steuerabkommen mit den Arabischen Emiraten*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Freibeuterzonen lassen die zugelassenen Firmen auch nicht beliebig agieren:


Da gibt es bereits Prüfungen und jeder von uns könnte da einen Beitrag leisten, indem er sich bei der Behörde über die Vorgänge beschwert, die man beschwerensweürdig erachtet:

das geht hier

ein paar Formulierungshilfen:
_Those companies are causing great damage to the reputation of your trading zone in one of the most important European markets_
(Derartige Firmen verursachen großen Schäden für das Ansehen ihrer Handelszone in einem der wichtigsten europäischen Märkte)

_There can be no doubt that it is not in your interest in the long term to be unconcerned about people that are responsible for the mentioning of the RAK Trading Zone in the context of rip-off, fraud or swindle in many German newspapers and TV programmes_ (Es kann keinen Zweifel daran geben, dass es langfristig nicht in ihrem Interesse ist, gleichgültig gegenüber Leuten zu sein, die dafür verantwortlich sind, dass die RAK Freihandelszone im Zusammenhang mit Gaunereien, Betrügereien und Schwindeleien in vielen deutschen Zeitungen und Fernsehprogrammen erwähnt wird)

Da man im arabischen Raum gerne etwas blumiger formuliert:
_Even the noblest camels leave droppings on the streets - and if one cares about the apperance of his streets he sometimes has to clean the streets from the droppings, otherwise the streets will become malodorous cesspools nobody could be proud of anymore_ (Auch die edelsten Kamele hinterlassen Mist auf den Straßen - und und wenn jemandem das Erscheinungsbild seiner Straßen etwas bedeutet, muß er auch einmal den Mist von den Straßen räumen, andernfalls würden die Straßen stinkende Kloaken werden, auf die niemand mehr stolz sein könnte)


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Steuerabkommen mit den Arabischen Emiraten*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und* jeder* von uns könnte da einen Beitrag leisten, indem er sich bei der Behörde über die Vorgänge beschwert


Und was soll ich Beschwerdegrund  angeben?


----------



## dvill (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Steuerabkommen mit den Arabischen Emiraten*



Reducal schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich dennoch auch die Beihilfe beteiligter deutscher Anwälte. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es da auch zukünftig einige zerreißt.


Das sehe ich in besonderer Verbindung mit der prozessualen Wahrheitspflicht als ergiebig an.

Die vor Gericht angegebenen Anschriften sind aus meiner Sicht falsch, und ich würde gerne mal die vorgelegten Belege sehen. Ein Gericht spricht von einer deutlich sichtbaren Preisinformation. Da gab es immer auch alternative Seiten, auch mit automatischer Vorausfüllung von Eingabedaten, siehe z.B.

http://web.archive.org/web/20071101...asse=Gögginger+Straße&hnr=59&mailid=504&bla=1

Erläuterungen und Hintergrund siehe Svens wird Zwangsmitglied bei nachbarschaft24 | Augsblog.de

Hoffentlich werden diese Dinge noch angemessen berücksichtigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Steuerabkommen mit den Arabischen Emiraten*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Und was soll ich Beschwerdegrund  angeben?


den Schaden, den diese Unternehmen durch ihr fragwürdiges Verhalten *hier in Europa *dem Ansehen der fernen Freihandelszone antun. Der Grund der Beschwerde sollte nicht sein, dass *uns hier* etwas stört, sondern dass es *deren Ruf* schädigt. 
Deutsche Verbraucherinteressen sind dem Scheich vermutlich egal - sein Ruf womöglich nicht.


> *Global awareness of RAK Free Trade Zone is gaining ground*. Businessmen across the globe start realizing than[that?] doing business in the United Arabs Emirates does not necessarily mean doing business in Dubai only but that ample business opportunities arise in the neighboring Emirate of Ras Al Khaimah as well. Our ambition is to become your business partner who will help you to achieve you your goals and become one-of-its-kind investment hub in the region.


Dieser Plan wird durchaus gefährdet, wenn immer öfter dubiose Firmen aus der Freihandelszone in den deutschen Medien auftauchen. Dies berührt zentrale Interessen der Scheichs. Man könnte das gleich aufgreifen

_On your website you are talking about the 'global awareness of RAK Free Trade Zone'. But what if the "awareness" in Germany is the mentioning of the RAK zone in the context of shady companies? Should a few companies be allowed to cause damage to your international reputation? Please consider any possible measures - for the sake of your project and for the sake of your reputation _ (Auf Ihrer Internetseite schreiben sie von der 'globalen Aufmerksamkeit' für die RAK Freihandelszone. Aber was ist, wenn die "Aufmerksamkeit" in Deutschland die Nennung der RAK Freihandelszone im Zusammenhang mit zwielichtigen Firmen ist? Sollen einige wenige Firmen ihrem internationalen Ruf schaden dürfen? Denken sie bitte über mögliche Maßnahmen nach - zum Wohle ihres Projektes und zum Wohle ihres Ansehens)

Ein paar Links:
http://www.rakftz.com/en/article/press-centre/news/rak-ftz-hosts-german-media-delegation.html

*Die Wirtschaftsministerin von NRW war erst neulich beim Scheich*:
http://www.rakftz.com/en/article/press-centre/news/german-minister-visits-rak-ftz.html

Das könnte doch auch Medien interessieren, ob sie beim Scheich nicht mal das Problem ansprechen möchte 

PS: Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist sicher ein wichtigeres Thema, aber eines, wo ich noch weniger effektive Handlungsmöglichkeiten sehe.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Steuerabkommen mit den Arabischen Emiraten*

Da ich selbst nicht Betroffener bin, sondern es nur vom Hörensagen weiß, 
dürfte es kaum irgendwelche nennenswerten  Reaktionen hervorrufen,  
genausowenig wie die Proteste gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, die auch kein Aas interessieren. 
heise online - 31.12.08 - 25C3: Hacker demonstrieren gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung

Ganz offen, das liegt mir bei weitem  näher als die Abzocker, ob  die sich einige Bugattis 
mehr oder weniger leisten können 

EOT


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Steuerabkommen mit den Arabischen Emiraten*

Proteste gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung


----------

